# Cross bike from china?



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

Any tips /Pics/ build/link..of cyclocross bike with frames bought in China..like we see on the road section.

Looking to build a cheapo cross bike.

Cheers.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

define cheapo?


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Buy used American brands.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

You can build a far cheaper cross bike by buying a used frame.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

there are a couple in the chinese carbon bike thread. Actually some very nice stuff is coming from them. 

Still, unless you want carbon, which still run in the $500 dollar area for a frame/fork, there are a lot of good used deals on ebay now from a variety of companies in different materials.

el cheapo is a relative term, what is your price range?


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

cheapo mean I can build a nice bike , carbon frame..with used Sram force equivalent for under $ 1500 ( more like 1200)
excluding wheel...Since $1500 seems to be more or less entry level with 105 and Alu frame.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

I have typed carbon cyclocross frame on ebay but nothing really came up.
does anyone have any link..i see that the road china frame seem really popular...so i wonder if some of these guy were building cross frames too?

thanks


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

i like the cannondale super X but don t really want to put $2500 plus tax for a cross bike.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

if you are looking for a carbon, check out November bicycle. Great group of guys and their frame set is set at $745. Price is great and it's a beautiful bike. preorder deadline is early January. 

I had started another thread debating whether or not to go carbon. I've yet to decide.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

jackattack said:


> I have typed carbon cyclocross frame on ebay but nothing really came up.
> does anyone have any link..i see that the road china frame seem really popular...so i wonder if some of these guy were building cross frames too?
> 
> thanks


nope, you are right, i watch e-bay every day. The Chinese do not have any right now on e-bay, i don't know why. There never seem to be a lot from them in regard to cross. The same companies that sell road frames usually have a CX frame. I would scan the carbon frame thread for the different sellers info, i would post it here, but then someone would think i am shilling that particular company.

i will tell you, there are many disc cross frames on the horizon, that is something to consider. And they can use 29er wheel sets, so the wheels are plentiful and you can get them reasonable priced.

i have two cross bikes, a Yeti Arc-x and a Chinese carbon unit, I like both bikes very much, but they are both very different. 

Have you looked into that Voodoo Limba that keeps popping up on e-bay? The Yeti's are also reasonably priced when sold, they never really took off for those guys, which is a shame, it is a great bike, just a bit heavy.

good luck in your search, now is the perfect time as things are cheap on e-bay this time of year, you should be able to get some really good deals.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Aren't all carbon cross bikes from China (or the Republic of...).......!??!?!


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

i googled November Bicycle..but did not find anything..
any lead?

thanks


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

rudedog55 said:


> Have you looked into that Voodoo Limba that keeps popping up on e-bay?


I'm curious about this frame myself. For the life of me I can't remember where I saw it now but I read that there were some cracking problems with the Limba. Anyone else heard/read this? I'll hunt back to see if I can find that.....


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

November Bicycles: Race smart. - Home


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

check out "bailey" frames on ebay...carbon tubes w/ alu lugs $350 for the frame,ive been happy w/ mine


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

jackattack said:


> Any tips /Pics/ build/link..of cyclocross bike with frames bought in China..like we see on the road section.
> 
> Looking to build a cheapo cross bike.
> 
> Cheers.



Checkout Alibaba. It's a chinese carbon wonderland! Coupled with some diligent ebaying for takeoff grouppo's and bar/stem I was in for under $1200 I actually splurged on the Corsa Concepts wheelset.

A single ring up front can save you a lot as well.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

mattsavage said:


> Checkout Alibaba. It's a chinese carbon wonderland! I bought mine from Dengfu for 390 with the fork, 60 bucks shipping, model FM058. Coupled with some diligent ebaying for takeoff grouppo's and bar/stem I was in for under $1200 I actually splurged on the Corsa Concepts wheelset.
> 
> A single ring up front can save you a lot as well.


Yah, everyone knows Arab dudes are experts on generic Chinese crap.

Go used you will be better off.


----------



## richrider (Aug 29, 2005)

Mattsavage - Just curious, how long ago did you order your cross frame from Dengfu? I was recently quoted a lot more for the same frame.


----------



## paterberg (Nov 7, 2010)

jackattack said:


> Any tips /Pics/ build/link..of cyclocross bike with frames bought in China..like we see on the road section. Looking to build a cheapo cross bike. Cheers.


 Here's my FM058 from Carbonzone on ebay - it doesn't appear on their listing but I emailed them and they delivered the frame within 2 weeks. Carbonzone and Deng Fu are probably one and the same,they certainly share the same postal address. This bike weighs 16.8lbs as photographed (and that's with clinchers) and has withstood a serious hammering this season. Recommended.


----------



## richrider (Aug 29, 2005)

Paterberg - was your price similiar to mattsavage?


----------



## richrider (Aug 29, 2005)

Forgot to mention, your bike looks very good, well done.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

paterberg said:


> Here's my FM058 from Carbonzone on ebay - it doesn't appear on their listing but I emailed them and they delivered the frame within 2 weeks. Carbonzone and Deng Fu are probably one and the same,they certainly share the same postal address. This bike weighs 16.8lbs as photographed (and that's with clinchers) and has withstood a serious hammering this season. Recommended.


Typically, I'm not a big fan of CF. But that just changed my mind. That is a beautiful bike. Very nice job.


----------



## paterberg (Nov 7, 2010)

richrider said:


> Paterberg - was your price similiar to mattsavage?


Thanks for your comments. No I paid nearer $600 for mine but that was quite recently, probably around the start of September. Not sure when mattsavage got his frame. I contacted Carbonzone and Deng Fu and they both replied with the same price. For twice the price I couldn't find fault with the frame.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

richrider said:


> Mattsavage - Just curious, how long ago did you order your cross frame from Dengfu? I was recently quoted a lot more for the same frame.


Ugh.... I got confused by all the chinese carbon threads I troll... 

I was thinking of my FM015 road frame when I stated that price. The FM058 is the one I'm going to be getting soon for my GF to race next year, as well as the SP-AC024 from Ican Sports, which I'll be building up as a SS disc.

I want to say they quoted $560 with the fork for the FM058, they don't have our size in stock so it'll be a couple months before I order. The SP-AC024 was $390 with a fork. For the disc one I ordered it without the cable guides and I'll have a CF repair guy here in PDX run internal routing for the rear brake for $100 bucks. It'll be sick...


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

so how much does a bike like this cost you?
i mean fully built , as we are looking at it.

it is really nice.
who did the paint for you?
cheers.
mike


----------



## camping biker (Dec 22, 2011)

Hahah. I looked on Alibaba before for bike parts. Some interesting budget/cheap stuff, but only available "minimum order of 1000". 



tihsepa said:


> Yah, everyone knows Arab dudes are experts on generic Chinese crap.
> 
> Go used you will be better off.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

shomyoface said:


> Aren't all carbon cross bikes from China (or the Republic of...).......!??!?!


Obviously not all but 'Made in China' is clearly printed on the box of my Ridley X-Night.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

richrider said:


> Paterberg - was your price similiar to mattsavage?


Yishun has that frame (or very similar) for $599 right now with free shipping...

FREE SHIPPING FM-CX01 carbon cyclo-cross frame - $599.00 : welcome to YISHUNBIKE OFFICIAL shop, WORLDWIDE FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Black37 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Dengfu FM058*

Would you mind posting or pm-ing a photo of your FM058 built up? I have not seen one built. How about the ride?




mattsavage said:


> Checkout Alibaba. It's a chinese carbon wonderland! I bought mine from Dengfu for 390 with the fork, 60 bucks shipping, model FM058. Coupled with some diligent ebaying for takeoff grouppo's and bar/stem I was in for under $1200 I actually splurged on the Corsa Concepts wheelset.
> 
> A single ring up front can save you a lot as well.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I just bought a Slingshot. American made right here in Michigan. Carbon rear with Aluminum front triangle and carbon fork. Great bike, without pedals equipped with Force and more American...again Michigan built Velocity wheels it scaled in at the 17lb range. I bought it used directly from the owner of the company set up with carbon seatpost, bars and other upper end components for $1275. I was shopping CX bikes pretty hard the last few weeks and found 12-1500 is the typical range for a used force/ultegra setup. I went slingshot as it is american and couldn't find a single negative review.

Those carbon china frames are sweet looking; i just didn't want to take the gamble. Lots of good reviews and a few negative. I bought china made motorcycle parts and they were "okay" but surely not factory quality. I suppose its a chance ya take.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

This post is a few posts back in this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3688961-post19.html

He's the only one so far who has posted pics. Mine isn't built yet. Probably wont be until end of summer cause I'll be borrowing some parts for an SSXC build.


----------

